

Build Muscle Memory for Git Commands - watterssn
https://www.shortcutfoo.com/app/tutorial/git

======
xvolter
Nifty little tool. Not very useful list of commans though. Most of the time
you type in more than just `git commit` or `git diff`. It'd be more useful to
go over some more complicated commands like git revert, git cherry-pick, git
bisect, git pull (vs fetch, merge). Things the novice git user may find
useful.

